# Too all the bagyard nutswingers....



## Mr. Appleton (May 16, 2009)

After a year and two months of use this is not what your struts should look like.

AirLift here I come!


----------



## v2. (Oct 19, 2007)

Boo. AirLift is quality.


----------



## Joey Russo (Apr 9, 2007)

you're angry over chipped paint on a shock that is arguably one of the best in the world?

(in no way do I endorse bagyard or airlift because, quite frankly, bags are gay anyways.)


----------



## Mr. Appleton (May 16, 2009)

Joey Russo said:


> you're angry over chipped paint on a shock that is arguably one of the best in the world?
> 
> (in no way do I endorse bagyard or airlift because, quite frankly, bags are gay anyways.)


The thing is this isnt Bilsteins paint, bagyard repaints the shocks


----------



## The Brad Inc. (Feb 23, 2006)

Dear Mike,
Your vagina seems to have sand in it. I think Walgreens Pharmacy has a product to help you clean that sensitive area.

Love,
Brad


----------



## fookerbob (Nov 29, 2005)

imma get a beer


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

silly thread.:screwy:


----------



## Mr. Appleton (May 16, 2009)

Wyman said:


> silly thread.:screwy:


Not really, since andrew has an alias on here and talks $hit about airlifts struts rusting


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

didn't we agree bags are bags are bags no matter which d-bag makes or sells them they are all bags


----------



## VW-Pssst (Jun 10, 2007)

OH you think thats bad, you should see mine..


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

Mr. Appleton said:


> Not really, since andrew has an alias on here and talks $hit about airlifts struts rusting


Several, actually...


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

this is just another jab at everyone who puts andrew and bagyard on a pedestal for being perfect...
i agree that airlift strut looked pretty bad but it was a pre-production strut and not a finished product...


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

a2lowvw said:


> this is just another jab at everyone who puts andrew and bagyard on a pedestal for being perfect...
> i agree that airlift strut looked pretty bad but it was a pre-production strut and not a finished product...



airlift is the shiz...i dont hate on bagyard as their only problem isnt with any product they put out...just andrew is their biggest issue. promise you if it wasnt andrew sellin em theyd have a much better name and customer care 

hahah andrew on a pedestal...hahahahahahahah...fail


----------



## Mr. Appleton (May 16, 2009)

Mark pretty much summed up what I would have said. This is probably just surface rust, but the fact he acts like a d-bag is the reason I posted it


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

i never fell for the hype


----------



## Mr. Appleton (May 16, 2009)

DFdub Vdub said:


> i never fell for the hype


Luckily I bought mine on the very First group buy before open road existed and we dealt with bagyard directly.

I've done a handful of installs and always steer people away from buying bagyards because of the reason that they are WAY over priced, and customer service sucks. I paid $750 shipped for my struts... which are the "signature" series struts now


----------



## vr6vdub97 (Sep 27, 2004)

I dont care either way because I just like Volkswagens in general, but this is some catty highschool girl **** right here hahaha


----------



## 1.8jettie (Oct 11, 2007)

opcorn:


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

In.


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

although some may say im an "airlift fan boy" when it comes to their struts and bags, i will say...whens the last time you saw a 1+ year old strut without a little rust on it? Ive been saying it over and over though, once the mk4 airlift xls come out theyll pretty much own vw air ride.


----------



## tgidave (May 14, 2008)

airlift :thumbup::beer:
couldn't be any happier.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

Sup guys, just sitting at work today, thinking Iv seen everything come full circle.
Remember when no one would touch Airlifts, now look at the change in the last year.
I wonder what will be next.

:beer:
Im sick probably going home early.


----------



## CaliSteezR32 (Jul 16, 2008)

I heart Mr. Appleton, kthxbi. :beer:


----------



## zrobb3 (Oct 17, 2007)

here we go


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

Mr. Appleton said:


> AirLift here I come!


Smart choice, me too. :thumbup:


----------



## BklynMKV (Mar 24, 2008)

Mr. Appleton said:


> ... but the fact he acts like a d-bag is the reason I posted it


gotta love internet bullying. so easy to type isnt it?...

maybe you should pull another drive-by, and glare at us with those intense eyes of yours -- or better yet scream insults at us as we drive by in a chili's parking lot :facepalm:

yeah... the interwebz rules for those who cant seem to actually get close to people. just sayin


----------



## kdeboer (Feb 6, 2008)

BklynMKV said:


> gotta love internet bullying. so easy to type isnt it?...
> 
> maybe you should pull another drive-by, and glare at us with those intense eyes of yours -- or better yet scream insults at us as we drive by in a chili's parking lot :facepalm:
> 
> yeah... the interwebz rules for those who cant seem to actually get close to people. just sayin




Best way to sell products: Act immature on a forum, or respond to those acting immature. I don't have the patience to read the entire thread, but this last post is just stupid for any business employee to state. 

BTW I chose not to go bagyard due not being able to find an online store, it's stupid.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Honestly BagYard and Air Lift both make great products, but I'm not claiming every one of their products are perfect. 




no vtec 4me said:


> whens the last time you saw a 1+ year old strut without a little rust on it?


This is true of the people who daily drive their cars in the North East for sure.


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

OldSkoolRabbit said:


> it's stupid.


i agree it is stupid











says so right there


----------



## jebglx (Jul 13, 2000)

done:facepalm:


----------

